# Recent Jobs



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)

office building job I started today









exterior of Scout Den









scout den exterior








scout den interior










old 390 workhorse


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Good job Scott.Love the 390


----------



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah she never fails


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice work, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looking Good Scott. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job Scott


----------



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice looking work on the scout building and the office job looks like a nice job to!
Jim


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice work. Did you paint the little scout as well?


----------



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks, but no I did not paint the little scout, Its a sign on the mens room door


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice work Scott.


----------

